# EGG SHARING IN MAN/CARE SOME INFO PLEASE ABOUT PROCESS



## staceykav78 (May 1, 2008)

Hi, 

i have had all my tests and scans done at manchester care for egg sharing i will be the donnor.
Im due to go on holiday soon and have decided to give the go ahead around aug/sep, my question is what exactly happens i know i start medication and have my eggs taken and shared but i dont no how many times am i looking at visiting clinic, how much time do i need off work etc could any help and give me there experiences please


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Stacy

Good luck with all the test results. Usually you have a basline scan, which doesnt take to long. But you will more then likely have to take time off work. Also for your stimming scans... Normally you get about 3... Maybe 4, done over a week. Then for EC you may want to take a week off... Depending what you do for work... IF you behind a desk is should matter you can go back to work a couple of days later.... If however your heavy lifting or rushing around you may do better having a week off. Also for the 2ww after ET... I took all of that off. Just for peace of mind...

All in all I have 3 weeks and 2 days off work for my last IVF. Will do the same this time. I took a week as hoilday and was signed off for the 2ww by my GP.

Good luck with everything.... If you fancy chatting come join the egg share chat http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142446.0

Natalie xxxx


----------



## staceykav78 (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
I just egg shared at Care and we started in March with the daily injections to down reg and then went in on day 21 for bloods etc and then started the second round of jabs and had to go back 8 days later and we went about every 2/3 days then.  I got my GP to sign me off for egg collection/embryo transfer and then had the following 2 weeks off (and then some more as got OHSS) but did get my BFP!

I have to say that I had a fantastic experience there - except for ET which was a nightmare and I had to go back for it but that was because i fell out with the consultant during it (but dont worry about that!).  The nurses are so friendly and helpful and there is always someone to answer your questions.  I would definately do it again and they really looked after me after all the tx (esp when I was really sick outside their entrance after EC!!)

xx


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

I just completed my third egg share on Wednesday.  If your body responds like it should (I didn't this last time) then you will start DR, have a baseline appointment, start stims, then have three appointments the next week; so four appointments total not counting EC and ET.  If you have never done an IVF before I would suggest taking the week of EC and ET off.  I know it's not always possible to take a lot of time off, but if you can you will have more time to relax after ET.  It took me a good 24 hours after ET to pee without my ovaries killing me.

My 1st and 2nd IVFs went like clockwork.  Everything fell into place right up until the end when 20 eggs were collected (both times) and two embryos put back. With my first IVF my ovaries were twice their normal size until I hit the second trimester.  My second IVF ended in a BFN and I had very little ovarian pain before and after EC.  This time I'm about as sore as my first IVF.

I hope your IVF goes smoothly.


----------

